# btrfs generation

## boo

Dmesg pokazuje taką linijkę:

```
btrfs: mismatching generation and generation_v2 found in root item. This root was probably mounted with an older kernel. 
```

Jak to naprawić?

```
/dev/sdb1 on / type btrfs (rw,nodev,noatime,compress=lzo,space_cache,inode_cache)
```

```

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/btrfs-progs-0.20_rc1  
```

```
CONFIG_BTRFS_FS=y

CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS_CHECK_INTEGRITY is not set

```

----------

